# Hollinger: Nuggets, Offseason Survivors



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> The Nuggets weren't able to rip off Joe Dumars in a trade this year, and their efforts to use their midlevel exception were rebuffed at every turn (Jermaine O'Neal and Udonis Haslem, among others, said no thanks). With Kenyon Martin and Chris Andersen both suffering from knee problems that could last well into the season, Denver was desperate to come up with a frontcourt player.
> 
> 
> Enter the creative contract for Al Harrington, a five-year deal for the full midlevel that, with partial guarantees in the last two years, contractually looks more like a three-year, $27 million deal. While Harrington isn't the defender Utah was hoping to nab, he offers a completely new dimension. The Nuggets haven't had a floor-spacing big man in roughly a century, and it should give Carmelo Anthony in particular a lot more breathing room on the blocks.
> ...


*Link*


----------

